# 802.11g Repeater speed loss



## JohnHutchins (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm considering establishing a small neighborhood wireless network to share satellite internet access and have been looking at the Meraki http://meraki.com/products/ system which uses a series of repeaters for a mesh network. My understanding is that each jump from a repeater cuts speed in half.

802.11g is rated to 54Mbps. From what I understand, maximum speed is closer to 22Mbps. If we have 1.5Mbps satellite access does each jump cut the 22Mbps in half or the 1.5Mbps satellite connection in half. It seems like it would be the network speed and we could have up to 4 jumps before speed goes below the internet connection and anyone would notice any affect.
Thanks,
John


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're forgetting that any usage traffic would further cut the bandwidth. Also, the real throughput of 802.11g connections is around 30mbit/sec. You're sharing a slow connection over a pretty wide area, it's going to be slow! :grin:


----------



## JohnHutchins (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. You are right, I didn't think about multiple users. We are only looking at 3 or 4 homes. So does that mean that if we have 4 concurrent users, assuming their individual accounts are not throttled back by me, they would be competing for the 1.5 satellite pipe and may run through it at 1/4th (384 Kbps) and the network running at 30Mbps would be equally split to 7.5Mbps per users? Then each repeater jump would cut that in half so that 4 jumps would have them going thru the network at 7.5/4 = 468Kbps, still faster than the satellite pipe? We won't have that many jumps, I'm just using that to illustrate for my understanding.

We probably won't have 4 users going at once often and 385Kbps may sound slow, but this is in an area with no other access. We will all be going from dial up to this.

Thanks again,
John


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd consider trying to do something with hi-gain antennas and amplifiers, you'll have better luck.

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit


----------



## JohnHutchins (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, those look like good options. I've been assuming I may need to go to directional extenal antenna.

I have one last question that there may not be a clear answer to. I tried a test with two Uniden 2.4Ghz cordless phones set to direct link mode so that one could connect to another like a walkie talkie. With one in a 2nd floor window facing the other homes I was able to connect with the other from in front of the neighbor's homes 700' - 750' away. I couldn't find any data on TX strength or gain on the phones.

Does that tell me anything about what to expect with 802.11g equipment or is it not relevant even though the phones use the same frequencies.

Again, thanks for any help anyone may offer.
John


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have clear Line-Of-Sight, 750 feet with hi-gain antennas and those boosters should be pretty easy.


----------

